# comment sortir du zoom



## Duroc (12 Novembre 2008)

Hello,
Il m'est arrivé un truc idiot : ma fille a provoquée sans le vouloir une sorte de zoom dans mac os. C'est comme si j'avais un bureau virtuel plus grand que l'écran, et quand j'approche la souris du bord, le bureau se décale.
Comment sortir de là ? 
Le raccourci  indiqué dans préférences/clavier/raccourci ne fonctionnent pas (Alt - cmd -8)  

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

on en a encore parlé hier ( et c'est dans l'aide Mac)

d'ailleurs lire tout le post 3 ca servira
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/sales-gosses-resolu-241350.html


----------



## Duroc (12 Novembre 2008)

oui j'avais trouvé ce raccourci dans l'aide et dans les forum, mais il ne fonctionne pas sur mon Imac.

J'ai leopard 10.5.5, et il y a plusieurs raccourcis qui n'ont pas d'effet, notamment
 Alt + cmd + ! pour le zoom.
Alt - cmd + 8 idem ne donne rien.

j'ai l'impression que c'est du à l'utilisation non classique des touches de fonction (exemple sur mon clavier : F3 = exposé, F4 = dashboard, F10 / F11 = son etc).  
J'ai donc essayer avec les deux options, mais c'est toujours pareil, ALT CMD ! ne donne rien


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

et tout betement via preferences systeme ca donne quoi ?
Acces universel /vue
cliquer DESACTIVER ZOOM


----------



## mistermagic (12 Novembre 2008)

Chez moi c'est pas Alt + cmd + ! ni 8 mais chez moi zoom avant j'ai Alt+cmd+= et zoom arriere Alt+cmd+-

cela dit les config peuvent etre differente sur chaque Mac! pour voir la config de raccourci de ton clavier pour le Zoom, va dans Pref de Syst => Clavier => ensuite dans "Raccourcis clavier" et la tu verras toutes les config de raccourci de clavier que tu pourras modifier si tu le veux!


----------



## picarda (12 Novembre 2008)

moi j'utilise juste alt et la sourie


----------



## mistermagic (12 Novembre 2008)

mistermagic a dit:


> Chez moi c'est Alt+cmd+8 c'est pour Activer ou desactiver le Zoom et lorsque le zoom est activer tu as les commandes zoom avant qui est Alt+cmd+= et zoom arriere Alt+cmd+-
> 
> cela dit les config peuvent etre differente sur chaque Mac! pour voir la config de raccourci de ton clavier pour le Zoom, va dans Pref de Syst => Clavier => ensuite dans "Raccourcis clavier" et la tu verras toutes les config de raccourci de clavier que tu pourras modifier si tu le veux!



j'espere que ca t'aidera!


----------



## Alix75 (12 Novembre 2008)

Si tu as une souris à molette, fais "CTRL+molette de la souris vers le bas ou le haut"


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

et valable quelque soit la réecriture des raccourcis ou souris  ou trackpad 

preferences systeme
Acces universel /vue
cliquer DESACTIVER ZOOM


----------



## SergeD (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
pour ne plus avoir de problèmes avec le chat ou avec les petites mains des enfants, il suffit de déactiver les raccourcis clavier de l'Accès Universel.

Préférences systèmes --> Clavier & Souris --> Raccourcis clavier

Ceci n'empêche pas l'utilisation du zoom par CTRL + Molette de la souris.


----------



## Duroc (12 Novembre 2008)

Alleluia !!!
j'ai compris : alt cmd 8 : pour desactiver / activer la fonction zoom
Ald cmd = et alt cmd - : pour zoomer / dezoomer une fois que le zoom est activé.
Merci à vous tous !


----------



## mistermagic (12 Novembre 2008)

your welcome


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

mistermagic a dit:


> your welcome


erreur

you are welcome

(à ne pas confondre avec you are welcomed)


----------

